# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  بهترین روش و نرم افزار ساخت نرم افزار آموزشی

## ghtaz2010

سلام دوستان
بهترین روش برای ساخت نرم افزار آموزشی چیست و از چه نرم افزارهایی بهتر است استفاده کنیم . یعنی بهتر است از زبان هایی مثل وی بی و سی شارپ و در محیط ویژوال استادیو درست کنیم یا اینکه از نرم افزارفلش و مانند آن؟

----------


## hoseinnn

سلام.
ساخت چندرسانه ای با فلش  خیلی خیلی راحته.به نظر من فلش خوبه،

----------


## ki@10183

سلام
دوست عزیز بستگی به مخاطب داره
اگه مشکلی نباشه دات نت فریمورک نصب کنند با سی شارپ میشه نوشت
البته بستگی به نحوه آموزش و اینکه در قبال آموزش بخوایم آزمون هم بگیریم یا نه
با فلش یا دایرکتور یا حتی مالتی مدیا بیلدر هم میشه مالتی مدیا ساخت
اگه مشخصات کلی نرم افزاری رو که میخواید بنویسید رو بگید میتونم کمکتون کنم
چون تو این ضمینه تحقیقاتم تقریبا کامله

----------


## ghtaz2010

یه برنامه آموزشی می خوام بنویسم که از نظر گرافیکی و نمای کاربری زیبا و  فعال باشه (دارای افکت های حرکتی و تصویری باشه ) و از یک بانک اطلاعات  لغات فنی به همراه تصاویر مربوطه است همچنین دارای بخشی برای نمایش اشکال  سه بعدی (درحال حاظر از طریق دایرکت ایکس) نمایش تصاویر با امکان بزرگنمایی  و علامت گذاری روی آن تصویر باشد. در قسمت متن نیز دارای امکان علامت  گذاری و یادداشت برداری از متن است. دارای بخش آزمون و تحلیل نتایج آزمون  نیز هست. باتوجه به اینکه نمای کاربری خیلی برام مهمه از چه روشی استفاده  کنم بهتره ؟؟

----------


## omidparkour

adobe captivate-autoplay media studio-ویژوال بیسیک

----------


## magnetbox.ir

بهتره از ترکیب فلش + C#‎‎ یا C++‎‎استفاده کنید.

دلایل :

1- شما برای interface از فلش استفاده کنید و اونو داخل C#‎‎  یا C++‎‎ لود کنید .

2-بانک اطلاعاتی بسته به نیاز شما می تونه xml , access باشه
3- با directx هم مشکلی ندارید .

پس هم رابط گرافیکی وکتور دارید و هم دسترسی دیگه.

اشکال : فقط نیاز به setup  داره


www.magnetbox.ir

----------


## sara.shfe

سلام
با نرم افزارهای adobe Captivate و multimedia Builder خیلی سریع و راحت میشه انجام داد

----------


## JaVa

لیست برنامه هایی که می تونید در تولید یک نرم افزار آموزشی استفاده کنید :
*
Adobe Captivate
Macromedia Authorware v7.01
Quiz Builder
Setup Factory 7.0
Ulead Photoimpact 8.0 & Ulead photo explorer7
Xara 3D
SWiSH.Max.v4.0.Build.2011.06.20
Wondershare.QuizCreator.v4.0.0.9*

----------

